# Acoustic Research HDMI



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, just a heads up. About 3 years ago I purchased numerous Acoustic Research HDMI Cables..numorous lenghs. About a year or so later I started having my picture drop out (HD TV connected to Reciever). Upon inspection of the cables I noticed the HDMI plug and cable were melting apart from each other. NOT good.
These were the solid black hdmi cables with black mesh on the cords. Anyone else had this problem??
I was using a Denon reciever which works fine still.

Anyone know of a good HDMI Cable cord?? I know alot talk about Monoprice. Does Monoprice have 480 HZ or higher, 16 BIT Color, HDMI 1.4 ethernet cables?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had good experience with Monoprice, and they do have v1.4 cables. IF I remember correctly, their HDMI cables _look_ like a "no frills" cable but work well. Parts Express also has them; you can find them here. I'm not sure which is cheaper.

Since you mentioned v1.4, be sure to read the specs before you order; both companies sell v1.3 and v1.4. If you need to know the difference, read this. Good luck!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

+1 for Monoprice. Interesting experience with the AR cables. I have several of their component cables that I used a while back and they were good quality.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> I've had good experience with Monoprice, and they do have v1.4 cables. IF I remember correctly, their HDMI cables _look_ like a "no frills" cable but work well. Parts Express also has them; you can find them here. I'm not sure which is cheaper.
> 
> Since you mentioned v1.4, be sure to read the specs before you order; both companies sell v1.3 and v1.4. If you need to know the difference, read this. Good luck!


I am confused why I don't see any of the Monoprice cables labeled HDMI 1.4 ??? Why is that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

phillihp23 said:


> I am confused why I don't see any of the Monoprice cables labeled HDMI 1.4 ??? Why is that?


Personally its just a ploy to get you to purchase new cables. Most if not all good HDMI cables that worked for 1.3 will work with 1.4 just fine.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well,
There are suppose to be minimum specs to qualify for the version of HDMI...the ability to handle higher refresh rates, 16 bit or higher color etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe so but its a digital signal and it will either work or it wont, you wont "loose quality".


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

1.3 might work if it's only a few feet, but just look for "high speed" as those are typically the 1.4. 1.3 is not high speed. As cheap as they are at monoprice, you could buy both and seeing there's a difference.


----------



## diypartner (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, just a heads up. About 3 years ago I purchased numerous Acoustic Research HDMI Cables..numorous lenghs. About a year or so later I started having my picture drop out (HD TV connected to Reciever). Upon inspection of the cables I noticed the HDMI plug and cable were melting apart from each other. NOT good.

Read more: Acoustic Research HDMI - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------

